# Einfachste Lösung von S7 nach MS-SQL?



## SPSSchlumpf (6 März 2011)

Hi,

ein Kunde möchte gerne eine Mini-Datenerfassung haben. Dazu wird ein Rechner bereitgestellt, auf dem dann die Daten in eine Datenbank gespeichert werden sollen. Abgerufen werden die dann von irgendwo im Firmennetz, was nicht mein Ding ist.
Die meisten hier setzen ja auf OPC oder Libnodave, oder arbeiten mit WinCC.
Was ich allerdings suche ist keine "Linzenzgünstige" Lösung, sondern eine die sich schnell und einfach umsetzen lässt. Die Daten müssen weder angezeigt noch sonstwie verarbeitet werden, sondern stehen nur im Firmennetz zur Verfügung. Was die damit machen ist mir erstmal wurscht. 
Als HMI wird es wohl in Richtung OP77 o.Ä. laufen.

Es wird Wert auf "Standarttools" gelegt, da heisst bevorzugt wird eben das, wo man keine extra Anwendung schreiben muss. Auch dinge wie libnodave fallen da eher flach.

Ich würde doch meinen das es für sowas schon "Klick klick fertich" tools gibt, möglichst sogar von Siemens direkt, damit dann auch keiner was zu meckern hat.
Habt ihr da nen Tipp?

SPSSchlumpf


----------



## IBFS (6 März 2011)

CP 343-1 ERPC: Anbindung des CP an eine MES/ERP-Datenbank

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/42321509

vlt. hilft das:

Frank


----------



## SPSSchlumpf (6 März 2011)

Hi,

das sieht nach nem heissen Tipp aus.
Hast du das schonmal eingesetzt und kannst was zu den ungefähren Kosten sagen (kommt nicht auf 100 Euro an)?
Also die Workbench + CP?

SPSSchlumpf


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 März 2011)

Bei Preisroboter, 1800€! http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis26410341.html


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 März 2011)

*Achso:*

Ach nochwas. Zum Protokolieren kannst du meinen libnodave Datenbank Protokoller versuchen. Da brauchst du zumindest nichts programmieren.

Er kann mehrere Verbindungen zu S7300/400 PLCs gleichzeitig aufbauen und in Postgre, MySQL, MsSQL und SQLite Datenbanken schreiben. 

Der Nachteil im Moment ist, das alle Daten zusammenhängen in einem DB in der SPS liegen müssen, also nicht frei verteilt von Merkern,DBs,EW, etc gelesen werden können!

Download unter: http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=9


----------



## SPSSchlumpf (7 März 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Das Problem bei dem Kunden:
Weltkonzern mit entprechenden Standards. In so grossen Unternehmen sind die immer sehr genau,mit dem was eingesetzt werden darf, und alles "selbstgeschriebene" wird erstmal sehr kritisch gesehen. Deshalb ist eine sogar von Siemens "abgesegnete" Hardware/Software natürlich erstmal im Vorteil.
Mit libnodave u.Ä. hab ich bisher nix zu tun gehabt, und wenn ein "kleinerer" Kunde sowas anfragt werd ich mir das auf jeden Fall mal angucken. 

SPSSchlumpf


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2011)

Ich kann FactorySQL von Inductive Automation empfehlen.
Sehr einfach und ist konfigurierbar ohne mit Skripte oder sowas zu basteln.
Ist nicht billig, kostet ungf. 2000 USD.
OPC Datahub ist ähnlich, und kostet nur 1000 USD, aber braucht Skripte um einige Funktione zu lösen.
Beide sind OPC DA Clients, und brauchen somit ein OPC DA Server für Siemens.


----------



## Dr. OPC (11 März 2011)

Oder auch IndustrialDataBridge von Siemens. Preis kenne ich aber nicht, ist meines wissens abhängig von der Anzahl der verknüppelten Variablen.

Auch hier wird ein OPC Server benötigt, der die Daten bereit stellt. Eventuell gibt es den ja schon z.B. WinCC oder SimaticNET.

Eine direkte Ankopplung an S7 ging (zumindest früher) auch mal, ich glaube über SendReceive, weiss aber nicht ob das in der heutigen Version noch drin ist. 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...cc-industrial-data-bridge/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------

